# "Core"-Guy vs. The Djent Kid



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Reposting this facebook. 




So true, and hilarious.



















THALL THALL THALL U MAD BRO?


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 1, 2012)

Thall, Thall every where.



That's why I'm wearing long hair, doesn't matter what I listen too, I don't get confused with these trend followers. ^^


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2012)

Whats the difference between a -core breakdown and a groove in djent?



A noisegate or 3


----------



## wowspare (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah djent fanboys can get annoying sometimes


----------



## Fiction (Feb 1, 2012)

Holy shit, that is awesome.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 1, 2012)

That was funny, and reflect my opinion on the subject. Nicely done.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 1, 2012)

"Cosmetology and stuff."

"They don't have any ambient dubstep djentcore songs"


----------



## Asrial (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh god that was priceless.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Feb 1, 2012)

describes almost all the djent kids i know


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok

I'm gonna be the ignorant guy here. What is thall?


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 1, 2012)

Bwahaha, that was hilarious


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 1, 2012)

I asked the same thing since apparently as someone who likes "djent" (or prog bands) I had no idea what it was. 

Apparently its just some stickers that are on vildhjarta's guitars and drums and has no meaning beyond being a sticker. At least that's all I got out of it, and then the fad kids started coining it as the new word to abuse like they did "djent" and the anti-fad-fad kids started hating on it again. 

Gotta love the cycles of endless repetitive fads and anti-fads-fads.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2012)

Its thall..dude


----------



## DLG (Feb 1, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Ok
> 
> I'm gonna be the ignorant guy here. What is thall?



U MAD BRO?


----------



## anomynous (Feb 1, 2012)

Even though I love djent....lulz


----------



## nathanwessel (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahaha. I lol'd several times in that!


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 1, 2012)

The archetypes in this video are interchangeable with any genre of the year fad. Next year it will be the djent kid vs. the "crosm" kid or whatever.

(yeah, crosm will be the next fad, mark my words! I totally didn't make that word up!)


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha this is hilarious. It's also made by the band Arbiter if you didn't notice.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 1, 2012)

Speaking of trend hopping has anyone else heard the new Attack Attack song? Obviously trying to cash in on the djent trend lol


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 1, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Speaking of trend hopping has anyone else heard the new Attack Attack song? Obviously trying to cash in on the djent trend lol


They realized the crab techno/Emmure combo wasn't working anymore.

Gotta stay relevant dawg.


----------



## arktan (Feb 1, 2012)

Breakdows are over, djent is here. 

I just hate how the fads ruined those musical elements for me. Seriously, whenever I hear a breakdown I just loose my interest in a song and the same goes with djent or blast-beats... You know, i almost can't even listen to the old stuff i liked


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2012)

What the fuck arktan...welcome back?


----------



## Genome (Feb 1, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Ok
> 
> I'm gonna be the ignorant guy here. What is thall?



Thall is onomatopoeia&#65279; for Fredrik Thordendal's fart.


 I don't take credit


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Ok
> 
> I'm gonna be the ignorant guy here. What is thall?





























I have no fucking idea what it means besides vildhjarta started it.


----------



## Zer01 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure which kid I hate worse. I'm glad I'm getting old because it means I don't care about all this genre bullshit anymore. I don't know what post-hardcore is and I barely know what djent is. I'm sure I listen to a couple bands from each but I don't care enough to categorize them.

No one is "ruining music". Listen to what you want.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't help but think of Warcraft everytime I hear "Thall."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 1, 2012)

wowspare said:


> Yeah djent fanboys can get annoying sometimes



They're gonna take over the world!!

COURRUPTION!!!


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 2, 2012)

I never talk about music with anyone.

I play grindcore and just hung out with a dude the other day that was telling me how cool the Dave Mathew's Band drummer is.

And I was like, cool, I bet he is good. And then I went home and watched this video:



And then I watched Mike Tyson punching a speed bag:



And then I was like, what temp is that Belphegor song Swarm of rats:



And then I noticed, the Belphegor song is like 260 bpm, and Mike Tyson couldn't work the speed bag at that tempo. 

And then I watched FPSrussia shoot a watermelon with an Uzi.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 2, 2012)

Thall is the onomatopoeia for when you do an unmuted open not on a low B string or F# on an 8 (I think thats an F# lol) But it does have a meaning. i think its more of a protest against the word "Djent" for turning into a genre rather than another onomatopoeia. and by protest i mean they have a good sense of Humor.

Speaking of which. i think we should either start Accepting Djent as a describing word for this type of music or just call it "Aggressive Progressive" it seems a lot of bands that fall into what some people want to call a genre like this other name. because essentially they are progressive.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Such hate for djent ..


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 2, 2012)

7Mic7 said:


> Such hate for djent ..



Yah i dont quite get that part. i dont see a reason for all this hate. i think you should like what you like and not judge another style as bad or undeserving of fans (except polka)

i think music is too personal to say any of it sucks. maybe if i said i like Metalcore like Uearth, As i Lay Dying, and Bullet (just to name the popular ones) that im either a bad person or undeserving of my own musical opinion. i think given the right band anyone can like anything. i think "A. Prog." is awesome i also think Metalcore is the boobies. and you can hate me all you want.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen any THALL tattoos?


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 2, 2012)

Basically djent (even though it's not a genre, lol), deathcore, etc., All of them suck if the band sucks. I think we would all agree some deathcore bands suck too. But so do some "djent" bands. Shitty music sucks. End of story. I listen to Everything from prog metal like Periphery to great deathcore like Aegaeon to indie like Modest Mouse and instrumental hip-hop like Nujabes. 

That being said, the video is totally biased towards the djent kid, because core kids are super annoying too. Ever hear someone talk about how "deep" the new Asking Alexandria album is? 

EDIT: I should clarify when I say "core" I'm including metalcore like AA in that.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Big difference between deathcore and crabcore.
I like deathcore to some degree, and AA is just plain stupid.
/bash


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 2, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Speaking of which. i think we should either start Accepting Djent as a describing word for this type of music or just call it "Aggressive Progressive" it seems a lot of bands that fall into what some people want to call a genre like this other name. because essentially they are progressive.



Eh, I'll take "djent" over "aggressive progressive" any day- the former still sounds unusual to outsiders and the word "progressive" in heavy music has been overused to the point of meaninglessness.


----------



## DLG (Feb 2, 2012)

also there are plenty bands out there that play a more aggressive style of traditional prog metal but have nothing to do with djent.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 2, 2012)

Very funny video.  Seeing 'thallthallthallthall' repeated on had me in tears.

It's hard to express my feelings on the whole 'djent' thing. Some say it's a fad, some say it's the future. I don't think it's either (like all else, it's just music that some will choose to create, and with it's apparent rise in popularity, there is more of that right now/) for some, it *might* be seen as great new style to 'cash in' on, but really, who's making a lot of money and getting huge rep from djent?


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 2, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Speaking of which. i think we should either start Accepting Djent as a describing word for this type of music or just call it "Aggressive Progressive" it seems a lot of bands that fall into what some people want to call a genre like this other name. *because essentially they are progressive.*


Potentially, yes. I think at the end of the day Djent is being way too uniform, from the riffage down to the last bit of the guitar tone and production, to be considered progressive in the truest sense of the word. Despite being a young "genre", it's already more repetitive than anything, if you ask me. Djent as a genre has yet to live up to its potential of being progressive, at least IMHO.

Also, Deathcore was just that one hype before Djent, so how is Deathcore the real deal now, in comparison? I don't want to hate on any of those genres and both had decent bands coming up, but those were the most recent hypes in Metal(core), so any elitist type of discussion from either point of view is a bit funny, if you ask me.

I'm sure that wasn't the intention of the video anyways. I'm enjoying the discussion, though.


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 2, 2012)

shitsøn;2851721 said:


> Also, Deathcore was just that one hype before Djent, so how is Deathcore the real deal now, in comparison? I don't want to hate on any of those genres and both had decent bands coming up, but those were the most recent hypes in Metal(core), so any elitist type of discussion from either point of view is a bit funny, if you ask me.
> 
> I'm sure that wasn't the intention of the video anyways. I'm enjoying the discussion, though.



I think the idea is that most deathcore fans were trend hoppers that hopped onto djent whereas the deathcore guy in this video was a "tr00" deathcore fan, and people for some reason think "tr00ness" is superior to "trend hopping".

Also, the video was made by a deathcore band.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 2, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> I think the idea is that most deathcore fans were trend hoppers that hopped onto djent whereas the deathcore guy in this video was a "tr00" deathcore fan


The idea of a "trve" Deathcore fan is still funny to my subjective and limited imagination, since it's only been a shortliving hype itself. It's hardly anything I can picture someone being super duper passionate about for a very long time, which - in my book - makes a true fan or follower of a certain genre.


----------



## gunch (Feb 2, 2012)

I want bands like Botch and Old DEP to come back ;~;

Its funny to see the deathcore and djent kids fighting because they are part and parcel.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2012)

Apparently a lot of you missed the section around 2:32


----------



## pink freud (Feb 2, 2012)

Meanwhile the "Post-" dude sits quietly in the corner... ignored... as usual...


----------



## xshreditupx (Feb 2, 2012)

this is the smartest thing i have ever seen hahaha


----------



## Fraz (Feb 2, 2012)

Brilliant!...


----------



## guitareben (Feb 2, 2012)

That was awesome  

And I really don't see the big problem/argument with genre's. Music, in the end, is good or bad. The genre it comes under does not determine whether it is good or not. It will either be good... or not. (And good and bad is all just personal opinion anyway... why does any of this matter!!!  )

Alpenglow above appears to be saying the same sorta thing


----------



## DLG (Feb 2, 2012)

this has been going on since the beginning of popular music, it's just amplified by the presence of the internet now. 

even if I don't particularly like djent, the fact that there are a billion clones of varying goodness and shittiness out now, doesn't takes away from what periphery, AAL and tesseract have done, just like the billion copycats don't take away from the impact of Killswitch Engage's first couple of albums. 

When I hear a clean/delay intro followed by meshuggah-like chugging, I turn the youtube or soundcloud off immediately, because I really have no desire to hear these bands that all follow the same formula and chase the same exact production quality, visual asthetic, fanbase, etc, but that's the beauty of the internet and freewill - you can just turn it off and continue listening to Bolt Thrower in your winamp unabated and unscathed.


----------



## vices like vipers (Feb 2, 2012)

According to one of Vildhjartas videos on youtube, thall is suppose to be the sound of the bends they do in their songs.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 2, 2012)

I think thall are the open notes between the djents.

djentdjentTHALLdjentTHALLdjentTHALLdjentdjent


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2012)

I just started saying it because that one dude had it on his guitar on a youtube video and it sounded cryptic enough to be fun.


----------



## JoeytheChoady (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's time to bring back Swedish Polka. There's no faggots there...oh, wait...


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 2, 2012)

Vildhjarta is probably going to draw out the "thall" thing just because they can. We probably won't know what it means until their third album or something.


----------



## Genome (Feb 3, 2012)

Zer01 said:


> I'm not sure which kid I hate worse. I'm glad I'm getting old because it means I don't care about all this genre bullshit anymore. I don't know what post-hardcore is and I barely know what djent is. I'm sure I listen to a couple bands from each but I don't care enough to categorize them.
> 
> No one is "ruining music". Listen to what you want.



why did the hipster burn his tongue?

because he tasted the soup before it was cool


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 3, 2012)

It always kind of upset me that a lot of 'Djent' bands took on the sci-fi thing. While the music is sometimes very fitting, One thing I always found it lacking in was actual interesting lyrics that made you want to learn about the subject. Scar Symmetry's "Holographic Universe" made me look up a lot of things and spend some hours just reading interesting articles and books, same with Obscura. The djent scene, not so much, dumbed it down a bit it seems.


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> It always kind of upset me that a lot of 'Djent' bands took on the sci-fi thing. While the music is sometimes very fitting, One thing I always found it lacking in was actual interesting lyrics that made you want to learn about the subject. Scar Symmetry's "Holographic Universe" made me look up a lot of things and spend some hours just reading interesting articles and books, same with Obscura. The djent scene, not so much, dumbed it down a bit it seems.



Mithras and Decrepit Birth too on that front, now that's some quality universal pondering.

Not just

HURRRR RANDOM CONSTELLATION NAMES ARE WE DEEP YET?


----------



## Harry (Feb 4, 2012)

DLG said:


> this has been going on since the beginning of popular music, it's just amplified by the presence of the internet now.
> 
> even if I don't particularly like djent, the fact that there are a billion clones of varying goodness and shittiness out now, doesn't takes away from what periphery, AAL and tesseract have done, just like the billion copycats don't take away from the impact of Killswitch Engage's first couple of albums.
> 
> *When I hear a clean/delay intro followed by meshuggah-like chugging, I turn the youtube or soundcloud off immediately, because I really have no desire to hear these bands that all follow the same formula and chase the same exact production quality*, visual asthetic, fanbase, etc, but that's the beauty of the internet and freewill - you can just turn it off and continue listening to Bolt Thrower in your winamp unabated and unscathed.



Goddamn, what I do to a complete tee.
There were a few bands this year I decided to actually give a chance rather than outright avoiding as I did for a long period of time because friends had told me how 'amazing' they were.
I would hear that clean/delay intro you speak of and then hear Meshuggah riffing and would turn it off immediately and then remembered why I had avoided those bands for so long in the first place because I knew in hindsight that's exactly what it was going to sound like anyway.
The production aesthetic itself probably kills it for me more so than the music though.


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 4, 2012)

this made my day


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 6, 2012)

Alpenglow said:


> Basically djent (even though it's not a genre, lol), deathcore, etc., All of them suck if the band sucks. I think we would all agree some deathcore bands suck too. But so do some "djent" bands. Shitty music sucks. End of story. I listen to Everything from prog metal like Periphery to great deathcore like Aegaeon to indie like Modest Mouse and instrumental hip-hop like Nujabes.
> 
> That being said, the video is totally biased towards the djent kid, because core kids are super annoying too. *Ever hear someone talk about how "deep" the new Asking Alexandria album is?*
> 
> EDIT: I should clarify when I say "core" I'm including metalcore like AA in that.


 
This. I have heard two people say exactly that. What pisses me off to some degree is the fact that these are the same kind of people who are now listening to Periphery and Animals As Leaders, and now I assume bad things about a person if I've just met them and they like djent.

I won't lie... until 2008, Savatage and Megadeth were the heaviest bands I was willing to listen to, and anything with dirty vocals was totally out of the question for me (primarily because I am not a fan of black metal highs and pig squeals, which were the extent of my experience with the style at the time). My friend turned me on to Bulb's MySpace sometime in 2008, and after hearing what is by far the poppiest song he ever wrote I explored his back catalog of heavy-ass demos and became enamored. It is perfectly logical to say that I am not a tr00 metal fan since I don't have the four-tiered genre tree memorized and can't differentiate Blackened Death from Death Black or whatever, but I don't give a fuck - I enjoy listening to five or six heavy bands along with my funk fusion and crappy classic rock. I also didn't suddenly change the way I dress or talk because of it, and the criticism about the lyrics applies PERFECTLY in my opinion .

What I'm trying to say here in so many words is that it's only natural for a subgenre as accessible and awesome as djent to attact a lot of new blood to the scene... it's just VERY unfortunate that the new blood happens to be a demographic that is predisposed to douchiness. The best we can hope to do is to continue listening to the enjoyable "djent" and hope that the fad passes.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 6, 2012)

lol. that is all.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Jontain said:


> lol. *th*at is *all*.


----------



## renzoip (Feb 6, 2012)

Urban Dictionary: thall


Hopefully this will help all the people getting all worked up when asking what thall means only to find 10 - 15 people responding "THALL"


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 6, 2012)

Ambidjent huh?

Djent is turning into one of those wacky genre diseases now.


"Swedish Melodic Blackneded Death Speed Metal"

and there was

"Ambient progressive tech symphonidjent with x and y elements"


I love metal to death, more than anything, but jesus christ the subgenres go overboard. Im all for classification, but too much is too much.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 7, 2012)

^seems legit!

That's like a friend asked me to tell him what genre Freak Kitchen play...


----------



## G27DUDE (Feb 7, 2012)

Never actually met a "djent kid". haha. I listen to everything from AAL to Dream Theater to Whitechapel, to fuckin' SRV. I listen to what I like. Period. But as a guitar player, these, so called "djent bands" definitely have something to offer in terms of making me a better player. I've learned a lot from Tosin's videos and just covering Periphery songs. However, I feel like some of these new bands kind of dumb it down, just playing low riffage for the hell of it.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2012)

I couldn't make it through that whole video.

But "Pee Eff Eff Eff Eff Eff Tee Tee" had me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 7, 2012)

To me Thall is Vildhjarta's own specific brand of djent which I think is fucking awesome, it's ultra-aggressive, ultra-dark and ultra-inventive. Their work previous to Masstaden while being slightly unique was still reminiscent of other djent bands such as Fell Silent and Periphery (criminally so in places) whereas Masstaden has it's own unique identity setting them apart from the crowd. It still reminds me of Tesseract in places, but it gets 9 's out of 10 from me.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2012)

G27DUDE said:


> Never actually met a "djent kid". haha. I listen to everything from AAL to Dream Theater to Whitechapel, to fuckin' SRV. I listen to what I like.



*Names 3 metal bands and a blues-rock Icon* "I listen to everything!"

That's cool, and it made me laugh.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-M0Vs4WauE


I love those...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 7, 2012)

"My cousins eight piece samba band with 3 drummers, they are called sensual pounding"


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2012)

"Riiight. Get the fuck out of here. You get me?"


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm having a roflcopoter bbq this weekend, in fact.


Funny vid.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 7, 2012)

and I ran...
I ran so far away...
I just ran...
I ran all night and day...



...couldn't get away.


----------



## G27DUDE (Feb 7, 2012)

budda said:


> *Names 3 metal bands and a blues-rock Icon* "I listen to everything!"
> 
> That's cool, and it made me laugh.



Well, I was trying to express that I like some "Djent" and "core" bands, since this is the topic of the thread. I like many Blues, Hip-Hop, Electronic, Rock, etc artists. But metal does take up at least half of the space on my Ipod, yeah. haha.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 7, 2012)

This reminds me of yesterday when I was being told I listen to "Old people music" By a bunch of kids in my class. Apparently I'm not cool for not liking asking alexandria and this falling in reverse band. When they told me I listen to any new bands I said "What about periphery and scale the summit? those are relevantly new bands which I like." They knew who neither of those bands are.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 7, 2012)

You'd swear by the way people act on this forum that periphery, AAL, djent bands, etc, etc are all the rage and hipster / scene kids everywhere won't shut the fuck up about them.

The reality of it is they are far from "mainstream metal" like a lot of these other bands.


----------



## G27DUDE (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> You'd swear by the way people act on this forum that periphery, AAL, djent bands, etc, etc are all the rage and hipster / scene kids everywhere won't shut the fuck up about them.
> 
> The reality of it is they are far from "mainstream metal" like a lot of these other bands.


 Yeah, dude. Most of the hipster kids I know think those bands are boring and "not cool". haha


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 8, 2012)

G27DUDE said:


> Yeah, dude. Most of the hipster kids I know think those bands are boring and "not cool". haha



Lol I don't really know any djent kids other than my best friend and two or three kids who know what it is but don't think its the new awesomeness fucking awesome new wave of prog boner music.

which makes me feel like a outcast when ever I say djent XD ahahha


----------



## ArbiterBand (Feb 12, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> I think the idea is that most deathcore fans were trend hoppers that hopped onto djent whereas the deathcore guy in this video was a "tr00" deathcore fan, and people for some reason think "tr00ness" is superior to "trend hopping".
> 
> Also, the video was made by a deathcore band.



NaYoN hit the nail on the head for the most part as to why i made this video.

The Djent Kid in this video is actually a "TrendBot" in disguise. TrendBots are robots designed to ruin social trends as quickly as possible by swarming true fans of said trend and dousing them with regurgitated styles, sayings, references, and sensibilities. This TrendBot was one of many who recently made the switch from Deathcore to Djent. You can be sure as shit that a handful of years ago, he was endlessly repeating "omg dat breakdownn iz br00Tulll \m/" rather than "thall thall thall tosin abasi bulb periphery" but, alas, TrendBots must fulfill their manufactured purpose.

So yes, this is why it seemed biased toward Djent, cus Core-Guy was a real person who still likes various "core" artists, legit ones of course, and despite facepalming a few times ... Core-Guy outsmarted the Djent-TrendBot enough to make it short circuit.

So there you go. Btw it was fun to read all these comments. I hope the shameless plug for Arbiter worked?? hahaha. I myself am the vocalist of Arbiter and the author of our sci-fi back-story, books, and our upcoming card & dice tabletop game based on said back-story. Just in case you guys thought it was ironic that we followed the whole "Sci-Fi theme" trend. But it wasn't just for aesthetics, it was because of our back-story haha.

Cheers! - Connor Arbiter


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 12, 2012)

According to my foobar, I listen to 155 genres.

lol

And hey Arbiter singer, I was just about to listen to your band for the first time here in a few minutes. So funny that you just happened to be posting.

ps, sounds brutal


----------



## ArbiterBand (Feb 12, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> According to my foobar, I listen to 155 genres.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



very awesome! Depending on your music tastes you might be severely let down, hahaha, I only say that because most of the SS.org community doesn't exactly line up with the sensibilities of what our Colossus album was "all about" if you will haha. The music was for the most part written as early as 2005 and was assembled into the album during the height of Deathcore thing. It's not really "deathcore" but it definitely aligns with those sensibilities more. All that aside, I hope you like it or are at least anticipating our new albums. Not to rant on about my own band but since I have nothing else to talk about, why not? We are releasing a "split album".. where half of it, named Ironclad, is more aggressive, raw, metal and death metal and deathcore influenced, and is about the "Ironclad Army" from our back-story, and then the other half of it, named Machinations, is more modern, groove-oriented, melodic, metalcore influenced, and is about the "Extropian Army" from our back-story. The two armies are fighting in this chapter of our story and that's another reason i made the "core" vs. "djent" video because that's essentially the exact same thing Ironclad vs. Machinations is


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 12, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I used to be a "Trendbot" as you call it.

I was listening to a ton deathcore at one point because I had friends who were into it, then latched on to the new prog groove metal thing going on because everyone else did. 

I thought I was 1337 pr0gman listening to Periphery and Vildhjarta all day lol. No disrespect to either band, but I think I was just forcing myself to like it at one point.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 12, 2012)

ArbiterBand said:


> very awesome! Depending on your music tastes you might be severely let down, hahaha, I only say that because most of the SS.org community doesn't exactly line up with the sensibilities of what our Colossus album was "all about" if you will haha. The music was for the most part written as early as 2005 and was assembled into the album during the height of Deathcore thing. It's not really "deathcore" but it definitely aligns with those sensibilities more. All that aside, I hope you like it or are at least anticipating our new albums. Not to rant on about my own band but since I have nothing else to talk about, why not? We are releasing a "split album".. where half of it, named Ironclad, is more aggressive, raw, metal and death metal and deathcore influenced, and is about the "Ironclad Army" from our back-story, and then the other half of it, named Machinations, is more modern, groove-oriented, melodic, metalcore influenced, and is about the "Extropian Army" from our back-story. The two armies are fighting in this chapter of our story and that's another reason i made the "core" vs. "djent" video because that's essentially the exact same thing Ironclad vs. Machinations is



I wasn't let down at all, I love the hardcore type parts a lot. Your vocals sound good. The typical breakdowns could be a little more complex, you guys kind of remind me of Blue Ox. 

If you mix that hardcore with djent you will be a super hero haha.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 12, 2012)

The way I see it, if you listed Periphery, Suicide Silence, and Cannibal Corpse to someone who doesn't listen to metal at all and asked them which is djent, which is deathcore and which is death metal, they would look at you like you were crazy and say they all sounded the same to them. So yeah...fuck genres. If genres are that big of a deal then I just invented djmegacore beatdown blues and I will have people worshiping at my feet with hundreds of pages of stuff in one thread.


FWIW, I got into death metal when Deathcore was huge so I am a huge deathcore fan...so, uh.....fuck djent 



just kidding


----------



## Jakke (Feb 12, 2012)

JoeytheChoady said:


> I think it's time to bring back Swedish Polka. There's no faggots there...oh, wait...



And your point being?



I stay away from djent as I do with deathcore because I can predict how every song will go, just... every.. song.
If djent does not shape up the genre will be dangerously close to stagnation in a couple of years, we have one billion Peiphery's and AAL's thinking that _their_ specific taste regurgitated fanboy garbage is anything new or unheard of. It's like it says in the video: We like... write songs about... space and stufff.... WORSHIP MY GENIUS
Nah, I tend to stay as far away from scenes as I possibly can, it always develops to a point where the scene is more important than the music played, if I want elitist douches sneering at me, I'll just go to the nearest Starbucks


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 12, 2012)

There will always be 'trendy kids' jumping on bandwagons. I think the video was aimed more at the mindless drones following the latest trend hence the 'trendbot'. But there was a subtle irony in that the 'core' guy doing all the &#8216;face palming&#8217; was from the last 'trendy' genre.

I get more annoyed at people saying: "yeah, I'm such a hardcore metal head! Slipknot and Disturbed are the heaviest shit ever" than talking about Djent bands. 

My 2c? It's not that Djent is a fad, it's a legitimate genre full of extremely talented musicians. But like anything popular you always get beggars and hangers on. It&#8217;s these people that make things a fad. But it's also these people who buy CD's, go to shows, buy merch so perhaps a necessary evil?


----------



## bhakan (Feb 12, 2012)

So I hear everyone here complaining about how many djent ripoffs there are, but I can't think of that many djent bands (and I mean only successful bands, not just any idiot who posts on the internet). Can someone please point out some signed djent bands, other than the obvious periphery, AAl, etc. so I'm not so confused for the next 500 djent threads that will inevitably show up.


----------



## gunch (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know it sort of sucks watching something during it's formulative stages being all new and fresh and watch as it quickly crashes and burns.

Like watching a swan take flight and then get pelted with arrows.

There's like this feeling of pity you can't shake.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 12, 2012)

The Contortionist will save djent with their new album


----------



## gunch (Feb 13, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> The Contortionist will save djent with their new album



I thought I read in an interview that they were going for a completely new sound for the new album, a departure if you will.

Not that I'm concerned or anything because the clean breaks on Exoplanet were fucking excellent.


I sort of want to see a couple of the more capable bands take Chimpspanner's early 90s synth sounds a little further, 6 tracks wasn't enough man.


----------



## that short guy (Feb 13, 2012)

Well played


----------



## ArbiterBand (Feb 13, 2012)

bhakan said:


> So I hear everyone here complaining about how many djent ripoffs there are, but I can't think of that many djent bands (and I mean only successful bands, not just any idiot who posts on the internet). Can someone please point out some signed djent bands, other than the obvious periphery, AAl, etc. so I'm not so confused for the next 500 djent threads that will inevitably show up.



That's cus we're complaining about the any idiots who post on the internet  hahaha. Look up The Djent-lemen's Club and scroll through a couple hundred of posts on their wall and you'll be all caught up.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 13, 2012)

Growing up I could never take most Christian music seriously because of the rip-off problem. 

Korn getting famous? Better start making some horrible nu-metal to compete. 

Like Eminem? We got people that will do that stuff too and they have clean vocals and talk about God and stuff. 

Also, unblack metal.


----------



## gunch (Feb 13, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Growing up I could never take most Christian music seriously because of the rip-off problem.
> 
> Korn getting famous? Better start making some horrible nu-metal to compete.
> 
> ...




GOD KISS ME SWEETLY IN THE GREEN WARM MEADOOOOOW


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Feb 13, 2012)

what does it matter if one like djent or the other styles of music. i don't understand why people get upset when others call it djent. it's a name and what's in a name? besides being a guitar sound it has become a well known way of calling music with the djent technique djent. Also i don't know why people get stuck on one genre. that doesn't seem like the musician thing to do. is it wrong to love all sorts of music?


----------



## Alcojuana (Feb 13, 2012)

how come no one mentions cloudkicker? waaay more responsible for getting me into "djent" than any of these other bands. is it because he plays a 6 string?


----------

